# Steam washing



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a small steam cleaner that I have been using on the interior only, max pressure is 75psi (sorry no idea how many bar that is). I have been testing its ability to wash the exterior as well. 

Using the spray and wipe technique I have been seeing all over the youtube's, I have had great results. Well once I found a more absorbent microfiber towel. I think washing the wheels with ONR might be faster. 

I do think the next steam machine I get will need to have a larger boiler and / or continuous fill, as I think doing the inside and outside of one car might be enough to empty the boiler. Not doing only washes all day I'm not sure if this is going to become an issue or if I'll just need to fill it before each use. 

For me I think steam cleaning is going to be the way of the future.


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

I have to agree with you mate.. steam is wonderful as long as you know how to use it, many people will argue that steam is enough to clean a car but i always use wheel cleaners, detergent and ONR for the main bodywork.
My machine will through out 9-10 bar of saturated and dry steam which is what you will need to clean the exterior of the car. I also use this machine on the interior too!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Steam is looking like a great alternative to normal methods.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I used a steam cleaner on the interior of my dads van, which receives a total hammering and although it looks better its not what I was expecting. Maybe I used it wrong or the van is that dirty it really needed a full wet vac extraction.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Well I am gonna be getting the Vax-V085 this weekend for my interior and for some stuff in the flat (hope it can clean my oven and some marks on the carpet!!) It looks a great bit of kit and especially so as I can get it for £50


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

How safe is steam on paintwork? I guess it is 100% safe if you're all using it?

Isn't it a bit like pouring boiling water over the car?


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not at all, the temperature quickly drops the farther out from the nozzle you get. Just think how hot the bodywork gets in the mid-day sun, little difference. I use a very high pressure steamer to clean outside and inside with no problem at all. I'd never go back to the old ways. Steamers are the way forward!


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

I use industrial grade steam cleaner for the engine bay. Best results ever.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Steam also works great on the interior. I just posted this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2372850#post2372850


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

Aeroandy said:


> Steam also works great on the interior. I just posted this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2372850#post2372850


I use it on my interior too, and it is very good on plastics. What annoys me though is the occassional drip from the nozzel


----------



## jyrkiboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Heavy duty steam washer and the price is around 3000 eur, so was I told.
http://www.sjecorp.com/system/usMainpage


----------



## Dave18 (Mar 22, 2010)

jyrkiboy said:


> Heavy duty steam washer and the price is around 3000 eur, so was I told.
> http://www.sjecorp.com/system/usMainpage


There is a better model than that available in the UK, i got one, not cheap but it's fantastic.


----------

